# eight ribs



## showme (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a ball perfect mason jar with eight ribs has a seam plus a number six or letter g in bottom inside three rings anyone know this jar quart size thank you


----------



## showme (Jun 30, 2008)

i worded it wrong earlier it has eight lines three and half inches long embossed around it. on its bottom it has three rings with a number six embossed in it has seam down both sides thank you for any reply [align=right][/align]


----------



## showme (Jun 30, 2008)

hi julie thanks for reply dont have cam the jar is a quart clear in color the lines are raised embossed i guess they run vertical up and down the jar the bottom has three rings embossed on it one inside the other in the center of the smallest ring is the number six  thank you


----------



## bobclay (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi! About the best I can do with out a pic is to say that Ball began putting the vertical gripper ribs on their jars about 1934 after the acquisition of the Brockway SUR-GRIP patent. So we know it is after 1934.

 Next, the shape is important. If the jar is pure round or pure square, it predates 1942. After 1942 jars were all a rounded square or soft square shape. (as mandated by the War Board as this shape was determined to be the best for holding a volume and not wasting glass)

 The Perfect Mason jars were made up until 1962.

 So we can narrow it down positively to between 1934 and 1962 and narrow it further by shape. Unfortunately, in any case, these jars are very common because so many were produced that still survive today and supply and demand dictate jar prices in the collector market. Book value would only be a dollar or two, but it might end up being priceless as it may have started you out on a real addiction! []

 To learnmore about Ball jars and how to date them see this page:

http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/DatingBalljars.HTML

 Good luck!

 Bob


----------



## bobclay (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Julie,

 Thank you for the kind words, but I'll be the first to admit that Ball jars are my niche because I worked for Ball. And, because I used to have a substantial collection and library about jars. Tammy is one of those folks the hobby couldn't do without because she is a researcher and has her own publication, Rings 'N Things III about the many brands of fruit jar rings and rubbers that can be found. Almost as many different kinds of them available as the jars they went on! []

 Our hobby is unlike many others. It is continually evolving and expanding with new knowledge that is gladly shared with others, just for the sake of learning. Most jar collectors have a special area that they really know best, and we are indeed fortunate in this forum because there are several folks that participate that are indeed experts within their areas of expertise.

 Bob


----------

